# Got me a pop tent to rod in the rain baby.



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Got a canopy to start roddin in the rain. Thank you Menards inc.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I was just thinking about that on my way my job this rainy morning. Neighborhood is typically slab, but thankfully It had a basement. I have a canopy we use at the lake, been thinking of throwing it on the truck and getting a new one.

Menards has the 11% this week, but no canopy on sale... at least in my area...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I got two-some folding tables and a fold up picnic bench for camping. Now all I need is a 36" pancake grill for Sunday breakfast. Yea buddy


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks like a nice short one! Same k1500 as mine. That thing is a beast.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That is a good idea.

That machine looks powerful. That runs the 1 1/4" cable, doesn't it?

I have the K-60. Yours looks like it will tear up some big roots.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

KoleckeINC said:


> Got a canopy to start roddin in the rain. Thank you Menards inc.


Yes you need that with that big sectional, 
But with a D-5 drum machine I could open that main line with 10% of the fuss
and bother :whistling2:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Yes you need that with that big sectional,
> But with a D-5 drum machine I could open that main line with 10% of the fuss
> and bother :whistling2:


My Mongoose jetter and a Warthog will get rid of those roots as well. :whistling2::vs_smirk:


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

My 1 1/4 sectional cable will chew up your mongoose if you put them in the same line together. In the photo I'm holding two 6" root cutters. I ran a 6 through the inside of the home from a clogged cleanout. Try that jetting- Big mess


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I beat a 4018 with my k1500 once, however I will admit, I accessed the line 100' closer.

Every tool has its purpose and not every line needs the same tool.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

A retired AT&T tech gave me one of his popup tents when I was rodding from his catch basin in the rain. Best tent I ever used.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Ron that looks great, but how small will it fold into to fit into the truck and have room for plumbing ?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Hey Ron that looks great, but how small will it fold into to fit into the truck and have room for plumbing ?


It folds up small enough to fit on the top shelf in my truck or fit behind the bench seat in the cab.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Not a bad idea for outside camera work on sunny days either.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

edit: double tap.


----------



## Mr_David (Jun 21, 2017)

KoleckeINC said:


> My 1 1/4 sectional cable will chew up your mongoose if you put them in the same line together. In the photo I'm holding two 6" root cutters. I ran a 6 through the inside of the home from a clogged cleanout. Try that jetting- Big mess


 
30 years in the business and I have not yet see another plumber in my area that uses the k-1500. I use that with the 1-1/4" cable and I use the k75 with an open wound 7/8 cable. They slid down a closet bend a little easier than the 1-1/4". I have never snapped a cable. 
That 1-1/4 is a beast:thumbup:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I keep a large drop cloth with a vinyl coating on one side in the van. The few times I needed it I tied it to some trees and used some sticks of pvc pipe I stock for the other end. 

Usually the customer is grateful I am out there in the rain and offers to hold my 5' golf umbrella for me. 

Where I live the weather usually has the decency to rain at night.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Mr_David said:


> 30 years in the business and I have not yet see another plumber in my area that uses the k-1500. I use that with the 1-1/4" cable and I use the k75 with an open wound 7/8 cable. They slid down a closet bend a little easier than the 1-1/4". I have never snapped a cable.
> That 1-1/4 is a beast:thumbup:


Used the K-1500 years ago late 1970's to early 1980's. Loved it. I have kinked a few cables. I stuck one and tried to pull it out with a truck. Didn't work, straightened it out. We had to end up digging the line up. Ended up being caught up in a clay collapse next toe the street.


----------

